# Samsung



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

My friends Samsung TV has verical colored lines on the right side of the screen. Why would this happen? Nothing bumped it. It just happened.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly which samsung model?


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not sure. They don't live that close. I was visiting them when I decided to ask about it on this forum. I know it's an LCD, and it's a couple of years old.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

The model sticker is on the back. And the sides of the TV are rounded. Hope this helps you identify it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

vertical coloured lines are frequently but not always a problem with the LCD panel .. but check out the power supply first for possible faulty of impending failure of capacitors,
Of course there are many other possibilities .. get them to send you a photo of the problem and post it here.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

TechNoah said:


> The model sticker is on the back. And the sides of the TV are rounded. Hope this helps you identify it.


:laugh: it's a bit like saying that there was a label at the supermarket and it was coloured "red and green" to identify the type of apple you were eating ...


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

New Info: Its a few years old, from back when you needed an external HD tuner. I'll look at the Samsung product site.


----------

